# 0900 90000878



## remixed (11 Juni 2007)

Ein Freund meiner Mutter, der bereits in der Vergangenheit Probleme mit Dialern hatte, hat sich nun erneut an mich gewand.

Auf seiner aktuellen Telefonrechnung taucht die Nummer 0900 90000878 auf. Ich habe nun den Verdacht, dass es sich hierbei auch um einen Dialer handelt, konnte jedoch noch nichts über diese Nummer in Erfahrung bringen!

Hat vielleicht hier jemand eine weitere Idee?

Vielen Dank,
remixed


----------



## Immo (11 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 0900 90000878*

ein legaler Dialer ist unter dieser Nummer registriert 
dort steht auch die URL unter der der eingesetzt sein soll


http://app.bundesnetzagentur.de/Dia...Details.aspx?rufnr=90090000878&status=1&neu=1
http://app.bundesnetzagentur.de/Dia...55)/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1756103


			
				Werbetext schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Dialer Download stellt der Dialer eine direkte Verbindung zum Astro-Server her, da können Sie meine e-Mailadresse erfahren. Sie senden mir dann Ihre Daten und Ihre e-mail-Adresse, mit zwei von Ihnen angegebenen Terminen. Ich schreibe Ihnen dann zur entsprechenden Zeit zurück (Diskretion) Sie können sich sicher darauf verlassen, dass ich Sie zu der angegebenen Zeit schriftl. beanachrichtige. Mein Honorar beträgt angegeb.Kosten für eine Beratung und wird  über Ihre Telefonrechnung abgerechnet und ist 100% sicher und seriös.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 0900 90000878*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## remixed (11 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 0900 90000878*

Sorry, der vorherige Beitrag stammt von mir. Irgendwie hat das mit den "angemeldet bleiben" nicht funktioniert. Danke nochmal!


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 0900 90000878*

Und der Bezug des Dialers ist nicht zu übersehen.....


----------



## remixed (11 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 0900 90000878*

Danke. Ich werde diese Informationen an die betreffende Person weitergeben. Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------



## sascha (11 Juni 2007)

*Aw: 0900 90000878*

Dreimal mit Kostenhinweis, das ist wirklich nicht zu übersehen. Auch, wenn der eigentlich vorgeschriebene "Trauerrand" zweimal farbig unterlegt ist...


----------

